# Qyn @ the point?



## HoopsAve (Jun 23, 2002)

I thought this was kinda interesting:

_......Woods is a small forward, but can play shooting guard as well. *Eventually the Blazers see him being able to run the point*, the sort of player Scottie Pippen, one of Woods' idols, is right now for Portland...._ 

From  Oregon Live

I had no idea he was slated to potentially play this role. Very interesting indeed.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I think he should stay at small foward and just bring up the ball up the court. Like scottie pippen did a little bit this year when damon was not doing good.


----------



## jbl75 (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah thats what the article says


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Oh my bad sorry


----------



## jbl75 (Jul 16, 2002)

I wouldnt expect he'll be able to do this for a while though, he should find it had enough to adjust to playing small fwd in NBA as opposed to JUCO(in an interview he was asked what his strong pts were and he said ballhandling, then when asked his weaknesses he said ballhandling)


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

he should learn ballhandling from pippen dont you think.


----------



## jbl75 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pip should be a good teacher, i think Woods will try to make a name for himself as a scorer 1st though. I would be happier if he tried to learn some D from Pip


----------



## HoopsAve (Jun 23, 2002)

Haha... Woods has the perfect combo of players to teach him about defense and ball handling. Pippen and Patterson being the two.

Hopefully he is indeed a quick learner like Dan Paniguaio seems to believe.


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

I wouldn't be surprised if Woods became the Blazers' starting SF in a couple years. He'll definately have the skills to be a starter.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Maybe he's more mature and wiser now but Pippen has never been big on working with the youngsters. Woods is going to be good I just hate seeing him on such a deep team where he'll get no run. Maybe he'll take practices super seriously and be ready to step up when Pippen retires and Patterson does something stupid enough to get cut.


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

To tell you the truth I thought he looked sloppy in the Summer League game i saw on TV...

i know thats not gonna be the reflection of his entire season, but i mean c'mon... if he looks sloppy against people who dont have spots then how's he gonna do in the league...

In the same sense i was really impressed with Dan Dickau and everyone says he's gonna suck in the NBA...

peace


----------



## jbl75 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah, he didnt look too polished, but then again he never played against that level of competition. Most of the game he was gaurded by Kirelinko(sp?) who started a ton of games last year for the Jazz. He probably will need the same amount of time to develop that most HS players entering the NBA need(2-3yrs) Even if Pip doesnt take him "under his wing" Woods will improve just by practicing against him every day, and i dont think Patterson will ever be much of a starter in the leauge he's more of an energy type player off the bench.


----------



## HoopsAve (Jun 23, 2002)

C'mon guys... It was his first ever game on TV for cryin out loud. He was very nervous and admitedly ragged.

I suspect he will get much better and prove to you haters more and more as the summer carrys on.

You gotta admit though, a few of his dribble drives were SWEET!


----------



## Bean the pimp (Jul 15, 2002)

in 5 years Qyntel Woods will be dominating the league


----------



## Turtle219 (Jul 23, 2002)

Dominating the league? man when the scouts said he lacked foundamentals there were right, and Kirilenko blocked him sooo many times and dominated him. but like u guys said its just one game and he is still young, but he lacked that look of determination and passion as well, he just seemed like a little kid trying to impress people
i see him as a good player at best in 4, maybe very good in 6


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*he had better work alot harder*

on his handles, they are not that impressive. Making a nice move in the half court is not a dribbler make. This is not to say he can't, but he is definitley no scottie pippen in this area.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

The Blazers definately got the steal of the draft. Not too many guys come out with this kind of ability that he has. Being 6'9 ish and being able to handle the rock and have a great scoring ability. Even tho he had a few problems in his teenage years, he will still turn out to be a great basketball player.


----------

